# PayPal pmt in Australian $



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys,
Anyone ever get paid by PayPal email in a foreign money?

How does that work?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've shipped to Australia. Paypal converts AUD to USD so you get full asking price.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have shipped to Australia many times with my payment coming through Paypal and it is always converted to USD. Many other countries too.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Paypal has always converted foreign currency to American dollars in any sales I've made or anything I've purchased. 

Are you saying you want to get paid in Aussie dollars? I believe there is a way to set Paypal to do that but your bank has to accept Aussie $$, and most here in the States do not.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I have been shipping all over the world for about 6 years now , using only paypal , and never had a problem. Be careful on your shipping though, as it tends to be real pricy


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

It was for a job that would be paid with PayPal to my email account in Australian currency. 

I hadn't seen something like this before.

Guess I'll give it a try and see what happens.

Thanks,
L.A.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

If you get a little electronic scale, they have down to being pretty cheap now, that helps a lot. I just weigh what I have and call the post office. That saves me trouble for sure. Someone on here just wrote me and told me that the roots they sent were seized by customs. I found on their site they are pretty tough on what can come in. They even have a long list of seed restrictions and they will destroy anything with a trace of dirt. So be careful what you send there. 

http://www.daff.gov.au/aqis/import/plants-grains-hort/contaminants-tolerance

The person on here that wrote me had to refund some money as they were being nice about it, bummer for them though.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've had that happen a few times. If I remember correctly you have to authorize the transition of the money into USDs. But it should still be about the same amount. (Unless you have someone taking advantage of an exchange rate being a bit off...)


----------

